# Bessacarr E560 tv bracket placement



## Kwaka (Jan 6, 2012)

We bought a 2010 bessacarr e560 last weekend and are excited at picking it up in a week or two.
One thing I wanted to know if any other owners can help me is where on earth the tv bracket is and where a tv would be fitted?
Searching on the net I can't really see any pics and I don't recall seeing a bracket when looking over the van last weekend.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Kwaka

Off memory i think its fitted to the side of the fridge in front of the bed. Its on a swing arm bracket so can be used in bed or from the front swivel seats.

Phil


----------



## Jubilado999 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Kwaka

Have the same model, standard fitment is at the foot of the bed on a 3 arm swivel. The TV aerial , 12v and mains socket are there as well Also might be a satellite connection. My issues when I took delivery, were :

1 if I wanted to go to bed and draw the divider between bedroom and living area and leave my wife watching TV - I couldn't. 

2 To view a TV from the front swivel seats would need a set of binoculars or a very large screen TV. And a short person to do the cooking!!

I opted to move the bracket behind the drivers seat fixed to the wooden upright I removed one of the swivel arms (now has 2) connects into decoder and power supply in top locker . Power feed from fused connection direct to battery in underseat locker.
Top locker above contains Satellite connections.

Have a 19" Teinuro TV/DVD player, telestar telemini decoder and Glomex satellite dome

(can send pics if interested)


Ken


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

mine has the telly at the foot of the bed on the swivel arm, there are 12 volt & 240 plug sockets here and an aerial point in the corner on the bulkhead, previous owner obviously a bit of a media fan had a blaupunkt radio/cd/tv/dvd player that play's through the reversing camera screen, also a freeview fitted above the fridge and leads so all of these can be played through the telly point, 
only wish i could work out what does what, i have fitted a free standing cable from the signal booster under the directional aerial to my 12 volt tv much easier.


----------



## Kwaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I thought the same as you ken that I'd need a pair of binocs to see the tv if it were in the bedroom, but there wasn't a bracket there. I guess the previous owners removed it or nev had it fitted.
I'll have a look at your suggestions when we pick up the van on the 26th.


----------

